# are they cute?be honest!



## Janrea (Jan 5, 2008)

just wondring....are they cute?i say YES!!here they are!








this first one is Callie







this is Star








little snow(just like katkoota's Snowy!)








Rigby, the maltese bride








and little Dino




:smpullhair: wooh!that's too cute!I wate to sare it with u gals, especially my dear friend, katkoota


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

whose puppies/dogs are these? Some are cute, definitely!


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

*Awww they are cute*


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

...


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Yes, those malts are adorable! Katkoota told us you love maltese. Do you have any pets?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

all maltese are adorable. however... i don't think it's right to take images from other sites. they are not yours to post.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I do not care for tinypuppy.com. 

According to their website, Callie is a "Micro".

They claim to be selling all sorts of Micros. I saw one, they say 24oz-Yorkie, ready for shipping.

Looks like a puppy broker. 

I'm not sure how old you are. One thread said 13-years-old. Your profile here states you will be 22 this month.

Either way, you're never too young learn about Backyard Breeders, and Mill dogs. 

We have many informative threads regarding this subject. Give it a look. I know you love dogs, and will want to help in our efforts to rid the world of the "tinypuppy.com's"

All pups are cute. But we only want to support reputable breeding practices.


----------



## Janrea (Jan 5, 2008)

> Yes, those malts are adorable! Katkoota told us you love maltese. Do you have any pets?[/B]


i have a shi tzu named Patty.....2 years old, but still my by :innocent: 
found this picture in our foldrs....don't now who's dg is ths though,








sorry, i can't find Patty's pics....my uncle hid it in the internet.grrrr! :smmadder: 
i'll try hard to find it.....


----------



## Janrea (Jan 5, 2008)

> I do not care for tinypuppy.com.
> 
> According to their website, Callie is a "Micro".
> 
> ...


how do u know?i'm only 21!in youtube, my crzy sis messed with my channel...i was sooo mad wen it happened :smmadder: 
i'm turning 22!btw, how old is katkoota?i often call her kat...
ur pups r cute!

cheers,

Janrea


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=507413
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was on a previous thread here. I have not seen you on youtube.

In any case, my point was to check out the "Puppymill/Broker/BYB" section, of this forum. You will find it very informative.

Take Care ~ And find those pics of your poochie. We need pics.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Cute, cute, cute..............*NOPE *












*
Those were beyond cute!!!!*


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Janrea, those pups are sure cute...

I just saw this thread so I'm not sure if you read my reply to your post in the picture's section before posting this....

Here I go again:

"I also just have to tell you this: better not use maltese pictures that don't belong to you. those malts are sure cutie pies, but I am sure that their owners will not appreciate it if they found out that their maltese pictures were used by someone else without their permission. You got what I mean?  I wont like it if someone took Snowy and Crystal's pictures and posted them in other sites wihout asking me first " 



> i'm only 21!in youtube, my crzy sis messed with my channel...i was sooo mad wen it happened :smmadder:
> i'm turning 22!btw, how old is katkoota?i often call her kat...
> ur pups r cute![/B]


 :huh: :huh: ooookay, I am confused now (really confused). First, I thought that your dog's name was Jini and that she was a lhasa apso (at least thats what you told me in youtube)..to find out here that your dog's name is Patty and she is a shih tzu :blink: 

then, I find out that you are turning 22...just wonder what will I find out next


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

This person just doesn't get that you're not supposed to use other people's pictures..She ONLY responds to what she WANTS to. :smpullhair: So very very frustrating. :angry:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> She ONLY responds to what she WANTS to. :smpullhair: So very very frustrating. :angry:[/B]


I'm starting to think that this is true too...SO ANNOYING :angry: 

I better shut my mouth and stop wasting my time :smmadder: 

*stay away from this person, kat*


----------



## Janrea (Jan 5, 2008)

> Janrea, those pups are sure cute...
> 
> I just saw this thread so I'm not sure if you read my reply to your post in the picture's section before posting this....
> 
> ...


sorry!Jini has been given away....actually, in our family, Patty belongs to EVERYBODY!!
not just me, EVERYBODY!!!
hehe...
hope to get a poodle and a maltese soon...
btw, did I say lhasa apso?i said cocker spaniel...
never remembered saying lhasa apso
really don't know...i only remembered cocker spaniel
now i'm confused :blink: 

omg!!!January 26 is my birthday

time flies really fast.......

poodle and maltese are the best breeds ever!!!
i dreamt having a poodle named Misha and a maltese named Winter. :wub: 

wish it were true!!!really wish it were true!!! :innocent:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=507667
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!! Your spelling has improved overnight!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=510139
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry!Jini has been given away....actually, in our family, Patty belongs to EVERYBODY!!
not just me, EVERYBODY!!!
hehe...
hope to get a poodle and a maltese soon...
btw, did I say lhasa apso?i said cocker spaniel...
never remembered saying lhasa apso
really don't know...i only remembered cocker spaniel
now i'm confused :blink: 

omg!!!January 26 is my birthday

time flies really fast.......

poodle and maltese are the best breeds ever!!!
i dreamt having a poodle named Misha and a maltese named Winter. :wub: 

wish it were true!!!really wish it were true!!! :innocent: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Wow!! Your spelling has improved overnight!!
[/B][/QUOTE]
:w00t: :smrofl:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I honestly have no response to this. I am shaking my head, however.

The dog was just given away? How sad.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Huh???????????????

Maltese, poodles, cocker spaniels - 13, 21 22

Some people need to get facts or stories right to become believable ...

Still don't know why we are looking at photos of dogs we don't even know .. or even worse Puppymill dogs ???


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

this is most confusing/weird thread ive ever read......even cosmo looks confused!!~!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I actually feel really bad maybe a little more info on her would help us understand better...
ANDREA


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I actually feel really bad maybe a little more info on her would help us understand better...
> ANDREA[/B]


lol... yes, that would be nice... but it seems the more we do learn, the more the information changes. :huh:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Back to my original thought on that other thread........SET-UP!!!!!! We forgot the thread that her dog got lost from her backyard!! :bysmilie: I was trying to be nice because supposedly she was 13 now that she is 22 yrs old all bets are off!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

yes I read two different breeds she owned one a Lhasa another time it was Shitz tzu neither was a cocker mentioned. 
I too felt bad with her very first post thinking she was a very young person and just not used to the forum. Then when her age changes, the dogs she owns changes... somethng just not 'right" here.
Plus even with many warnings of advise to not post other peoples dogs photos...it was completely ignored.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> yes I read two different breeds she owned one a Lhasa another time it was Shitz tzu neither was a cocker mentioned.
> I too felt bad with her very first post thinking she was a very young person and just not used to the forum. Then when her age changes, the dogs she owns changes... somethng just not 'right" here.
> Plus even with many warnings of advise to not post other peoples dogs photos...it was completely ignored.[/B]


thats what I mean Terry everything was ignored and she didnt bring attention to anyones post , thats what got me thinking there is more here than we might realize  just a thought


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

> i'm only 21!in youtube, my crzy sis messed with my channel...i was sooo mad wen it happened
> i'm turning 22!btw, how old is katkoota?i often call her kat...
> ur pups r cute!
> 
> ...




wish what were true? you keep changing your information and posting pics of puppies that you have no right to post. Kat has explained that to you and you still keep posting. Apparently you like Kat alot and you still didn't listen. I think your stalking Kat in a sense. :wacko1: You need some sort of help.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:biggrin: ok there goes that thought


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> :biggrin: ok there goes that thought[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: I don't know what to think anymore. I just hope our fluffbutts pics aren't being taken & distributed on other sites as samples of her desire to have a Maltese.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> QUOTE





> i'm only 21!in youtube, my crzy sis messed with my channel...i was sooo mad wen it happened
> i'm turning 22!btw, how old is katkoota?i often call her kat...
> ur pups r cute!
> 
> ...




wish what were true? you keep changing your information and posting pics of puppies that you have no right to post. Kat has explained that to you and you still keep posting. Apparently you like Kat alot and you still didn't listen. I think your stalking Kat in a sense. :wacko1: You need some sort of help.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I am also lost in this and confused :smheat: But I think ..........maybe............ what she wishes were true is that she had a Maltese named winter and a Poodle named misha. She wrote that she had dreamed that she had them


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

:smhelp: Why hasn't this thread been closed yet??? :smilie_tischkante: :smpullhair: :smmadder:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:wacko1:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

:smtease:


----------

